# In-Depth Betta Show Judging Video on YouTube



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a84mR4xWlno&feature=channel&list=UL
I learned a lot from this.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A little long bit looks great.


----------

